# 5 kittens need homes, Raleigh NC



## Markl9999 (Apr 18, 2012)

We took in a neighborhood cat that had 5 kittens in our back yard. We can't keep them as we have too many pets already. Right now they're only 5 weeks, so aren't ready to go right now. However, since we're going away in July I wanted to get news of them out there sooner, rather than wait to the last minute. They're all unbelievably cute, there are 4 boys-all orange/ginger and one girl, tortoise shell. Right now we have them in our garage, which isn't ideal, but better than outside, which was where they were born. If anyone wants one or knows someone, please let me know. I might be wrong to be worried about housing them, but I also don't want to go to a shelter either.

PM me for more pics or my cell number.


----------

